# Audio upgrade in Chevy Cruze LT 2015



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

There are many smart ones here, so soon enough they will come.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Start here. Read the first two pages. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The PDIM upgrade was for older Cruze's. The 2014 and 2015 Cruze comes with Bluetooth streaming already integrated. 

Do you have the MyLink radio with the color screen in your 2015 Cruze? 

With MyLink, all bluetooth, USB and Aux input functions are handled directly by the radio, not an external interface, and there is no PDIM under the dash. If you have MyLink, and you are having problems streaming audio over bluetooth, then there is probably a problem with the radio. 

If you have the radio with the green monochrome screen (not MyLink), then you will see the PDIM under the dash (actually, it's called an MPIM, or Multimedia Player Interface Module). You shouldn't need to upgrade this on a 2015 Cruze because the 2015 Cruze already comes with Bluetooth integrated. 

Some of the Bluetooth functions don't work correctly if you have an iPhone. That is a known problem with GM's system. The fix is to connect your iPhone with a USB cable instead. Upgrading the MPIM will not resolve this. However, you should still be able to stream bluetooth audio with an iPhone.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As dhpnet indicates, there's two very different radios that could be in your car (color and green screen). We have to know which one you have.


----------



## Jessikared97 (Jun 2, 2017)

I have the green screen, aux, usb and Bluetooth OnStar only connection (though I have noticed that it plays audio when I use certain features other than calling like Google assistant). I have already purchased the camaro PDIM but couldn't find where to install. The car has Bluetooth, just not for media. I want to install the PDIM but if there's a hack to trick OnStar into playing my media audio, I would love that too.


----------



## Melhoffman12 (Apr 17, 2019)

Maybe this is a different thread, but I feel like this applies here. What if I want to take my green screen radio to the my link color screen? What are the steps to doing this, and will it fix the issue in this thread?


----------

